# England's Response to USA Deaths



## Hooked (18/9/19)

Thank goodness the UK has sense - let's pray that our government follows them and not the USA!!

https://www.ladbible.com/news/news-...ing-advice-following-spate-of-deaths-20190916
16 Sept. 2019

"Public Health England (PHE) has shared its advice for people trying to give up smoking - and tried to dispel some myths surrounding e-cigarettes.

This comes after reports of six vaping-related deaths in the United States made headlines this month, leading some critics to call for the habit to be outlawed.

However, PHE responded to concerns on Twitter, claiming that despite the risks, vaping is safer than smoking tobacco and is much more effective at helping people quit than willpower alone.

A series of posts read: "Our advice on e-cigarettes remains unchanged - vaping isn't completely risk free but is far less harmful than smoking tobacco.
"There is no situation where it would be better for your health to continue smoking rather than switching completely to vaping.

"All UK e-cigarette products are tightly regulated for quality and safety by @MHRAgovuk. It's important to use UK-regulated e-liquids and never risk vaping home-made or illicit e-liquids or adding substances, any of which could be harmful.

"Smoking kills thousands every year and creating a smoke free generation is one of our top priorities. Vaping is a fraction of the risk of smoking and makes it much more likely you'll quit successfully than relying on willpower alone."

They added: "The sooner you stop smoking completely the better."

The tweets echo comments from its head of Tobacco Control Martin Dockrell, who earlier this month claimed there was a clear distinction between vaping in the US and the UK.

Speaking to the Guardian, Mr Dockrell said: "Unlike the US, all e-cigarette products in the UK are tightly regulated for quality and safety by the Medicines and Healthcare Products Regulatory Agency and they operate the yellow card scheme, encouraging vapers to report any bad experiences."

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Thanks 2 | Informative 7


----------



## Acidkill (19/9/19)

The UK is so pro-vaping. Their NHS(national health service) is on its knees at the moment, and they have realized that as the smoking numbers decrease, less people are coming into hospitals etc with Smoking related issues. The proof is in the pudding, vaping is the BEST solution to aid smokers to stop, and a far healthier option.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## X-Calibre786 (19/9/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Chickenstrip (19/9/19)

Does anyone have any info on DIY in the UK? I am planning on moving that side in the following months and would hate to not be able to DIY. Mostly for the sake of cost saving. But also because all the UK MTL juices I've tried were nauseating. 

Can anyone advise on if DIY is a thing there? And I'm not talking about the 10ml nic shots but say buying 50-100ml of salts and the rest of the ingredients?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (19/9/19)

Seems nic is only in 10 mill shots. @RainstormZA ? 

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stillwaters (19/9/19)

In the UK, the maximum nicotine content of a liquid allowed is 20 mg/ml, and bottles may not contain more than 10ml of liquid. So the best you can do is a 10ml bottle containing 20mg/ml nicotine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chickenstrip (19/9/19)

Stillwaters said:


> In the UK, the maximum nicotine content of a liquid allowed is 20 mg/ml, and bottles may not contain more than 10ml of liquid. So the best you can do is a 10ml bottle containing 20mg/ml nicotine.


That's heartbreaking. If I move over, how much could I take in carry on luggage? A litre of juice would tide me over for about a year. Any chance of carrying over say, 2 litres?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (19/9/19)

Chickenstrip said:


> Does anyone have any info on DIY in the UK? I am planning on moving that side in the following months and would hate to not be able to DIY. Mostly for the sake of cost saving. But also because all the UK MTL juices I've tried were nauseating.
> 
> Can anyone advise on if DIY is a thing there? And I'm not talking about the 10ml nic shots but say buying 50-100ml of salts and the rest of the ingredients?



@Timwis should be able to tell you more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (20/9/19)

Stillwaters said:


> In the UK, the maximum nicotine content of a liquid allowed is 20 mg/ml, and bottles may not contain more than 10ml of liquid. So the best you can do is a 10ml bottle containing 20mg/ml nicotine.


Actually it’s 18mg per 10ml, I’ve tried finding more but none so far. @Timwis might be able to shed more light on this.

I was lucky enough to get through customs without hassles carrying 3L of juice, minimum in my carry on and the rest in the cargo hold luggage. 

And the nic shots aren’t cheap here either. My mom just brought me 2 x Mango Freeze one shots bec I can’t get them here. No hassles on her side through customs as well.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/9/19)



Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Chickenstrip (20/9/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Actually it’s 18mg per 10ml, I’ve tried finding more but none so far. @Timwis might be able to shed more light on this.
> 
> I was lucky enough to get through customs without hassles carrying 3L of juice, minimum in my carry on and the rest in the cargo hold luggage.
> 
> And the nic shots aren’t cheap here either. My mom just brought me 2 x Mango Freeze one shots bec I can’t get them here. No hassles on her side through customs as well.



Thanks so much for this info! Luckily I do have family that travels through once a year, so I'll be able to restock then. Really grateful to have switched to MTL.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## picautomaton (20/9/19)

I suspect the Americans don't give a flying fish about the health of their people

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Neal (20/9/19)

Chickenstrip said:


> Does anyone have any info on DIY in the UK? I am planning on moving that side in the following months and would hate to not be able to DIY. Mostly for the sake of cost saving. But also because all the UK MTL juices I've tried were nauseating.
> 
> Can anyone advise on if DIY is a thing there? And I'm not talking about the 10ml nic shots but say buying 50-100ml of salts and the rest of the ingredients?



Hello mate,
You can get anything you need to DIY here in UK. Concentrates, PG/VG and nic are all available. I don't DIY myself so can't recommend any companies to you, have a quick google and you will find someone no problem. Vape scene here is excellent, I think you will be impressed at availability of goods even in smaller locations. Hope you enjoy your trip/stay.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Chickenstrip (20/9/19)

Neal said:


> Hello mate,
> You can get anything you need to DIY here in UK. Concentrates, PG/VG and nic are all available. I don't DIY myself so can't recommend any companies to you, have a quick google and you will find someone no problem. Vape scene here is excellent, I think you will be impressed at availability of goods even in smaller locations. Hope you enjoy your trip/stay.



That's wonderful to hear. Busy looking up some sites now!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## method1 (20/9/19)

Chickenstrip said:


> That's wonderful to hear. Busy looking up some sites now!


 
https://chefsflavours.co.uk/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru (20/9/19)

Talking about flavour ban. Here is an interesting testimony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (20/9/19)

Chickenstrip said:


> Thanks so much for this info! Luckily I do have family that travels through once a year, so I'll be able to restock then. Really grateful to have switched to MTL.


Yeah most DIY supplies are pretty easy to get here in the UK, providing you find one with good prices. I buy online and have it delivered to me within a week (Royal Mail post which is a lot better than SAPO). 

The only drawback with DIY is that coming from South Africa, you will notice that there is a slight flavour difference due to the health and safety regulations - I gave my first DIY mix a month to steep and it came out nicely but it's just not the same as the one I make with SA products. Something about the flavour being slightly different.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (20/9/19)

Chickenstrip said:


> That's wonderful to hear. Busy looking up some sites now!


The only issue with DIY is if you are on high mg it's not really doable because you have to add nic shots but for those that are 6mg or lower then DIY is still a very good option. Personally i vape by choice at 2mg so just 2 nic shots is enough for 180mls of DIY e-liquid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (20/9/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Yeah most DIY supplies are pretty easy to get here in the UK, providing you find one with good prices. I buy online and have it delivered to me within a week (Royal Mail post which is a lot better than SAPO).
> 
> The only drawback with DIY is that coming from South Africa, you will notice that there is a slight flavour difference due to the health and safety regulations - I gave my first DIY mix a month to steep and it came out nicely but it's just not the same as the one I make with SA products. Something about the flavour being slightly different.


We have all the well known flavouring brands that are sold worldwide and i have never heard that for the UK market they have been altered, mind playing tricks could be at play lol!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (21/9/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Actually it’s 18mg per 10ml, I’ve tried finding more but none so far. @Timwis might be able to shed more light on this.
> 
> I was lucky enough to get through customs without hassles carrying 3L of juice, minimum in my carry on and the rest in the cargo hold luggage.
> 
> And the nic shots aren’t cheap here either. My mom just brought me 2 x Mango Freeze one shots bec I can’t get them here. No hassles on her side through customs as well.


Before TPD regulations we could get 72mg nicotine base in large bottles, when the TPD came into force it only allowed 10ml bottles containing nicotine at a maximum strength of 20mg. This 18mg is simply a case of math, the manufacturers still get 72mg strength and it's just an easy calculation as 4 18's equals 72, although i can't off the top of my head put links it is available in 20mg strength (just need to look harder for it) but for the reasons i explained it's more commonly 18mg.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi (21/9/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Yeah most DIY supplies are pretty easy to get here in the UK, providing you find one with good prices. I buy online and have it delivered to me within a week (Royal Mail post which is a lot better than SAPO).
> 
> The only drawback with DIY is that coming from South Africa, you will notice that there is a slight flavour difference due to the health and safety regulations - I gave my first DIY mix a month to steep and it came out nicely but it's just not the same as the one I make with SA products. Something about the flavour being slightly different.



Possibly a different standard of manufacturing of pg/vg.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (21/9/19)

Adephi said:


> Possibly a different standard of manufacturing of pg/vg.


I doubt it is anything to do with the PG and VG as they still taste the same to me as the ones I've previously used in SA. It's the flavouring concentrates that are slightly different.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Chickenstrip (21/9/19)

Timwis said:


> The only issue with DIY is if you are on high mg it's not really doable because you have to add nic shots but for those that are 6mg or lower then DIY is still a very good option. Personally i vape by choice at 2mg so just 2 nic shots is enough for 180mls of DIY e-liquid.


I managed to find a site selling 150ml of 100mg nicsalt. If it's genuine I'm totally in the clear. The price is the same as it would be in SA too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

